# Emirates ID Renewal



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Has anyone done this or know the process?

More specifically, does anyone know if the Emirates ID can be renewed on your behalf by someone else (a company PRO for example) taking your passport and old ID to a typing centre or do you need to physically be there?


----------



## Amame (Jan 11, 2011)

No, you dont need to be there. I cannot remember the process, but when my boss's ID is due, I sent the driver to do the job.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I thought so! Grrr


----------



## Southak (Sep 13, 2010)

I think you can renew online these days.


----------



## masalih (Sep 16, 2011)

*Emirates ID Renewal Process*



Gavtek said:


> Has anyone done this or know the process?
> 
> More specifically, does anyone know if the Emirates ID can be renewed on your behalf by someone else (a company PRO for example) taking your passport and old ID to a typing centre or do you need to physically be there?


Hi, You can send some one on your behalf with your existing Emirate ID card and Original passport to any authorized typing centers, were they will apply for renewal. After application and process your ID will be sent to you by courier. For renewal you no need to go Authority for any other procedure you have done while your registered as new.

You can check more info and download applicant information form from an web: threeyem/emirates-id

hope this answers your question. Regards


----------



## combutor (Nov 1, 2011)

You have to be present physically ,


----------



## EmiratesID (Oct 4, 2012)

If you require assistance with your Emirates ID, please get in touch with us on twitter @EmiratesID_HELP or on facebook: Emirates Identity Authority (EIDA).

Have a nice day


----------



## naru (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Every one,

Just a heads up, EIDA is already start fining people for late renewing UAE ID cards. One of friend got AED 600.00 fined. 

Cheers,


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

renewal are of two types.. one where your biometrics are clear in their records they would issue the emirates id on their own upon submission of typed form. if this happens then you personally dont need to be there and anybody can have the form typed and pay the renewal fee on your behalf.

however in case the biometrics are not clear, you will be given an appointment where you have to be physically present to go through the entire process of giving out biometrics and gettin your picture taken. the appointment can be taken at any EIDA location of your choice. i was initially issued an appointment in karama and i was able to get it changed to barsha.

hope this helps.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Odd but good to see emirates id taking an active approach on an active board in the uae.... if it is really uae gov agency personnel.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

saya123 said:


> renewal are of two types...


Thanks.

Do you know how can one check if their biometrics are cleared on the existing ID card ?


----------



## saya123 (Dec 11, 2008)

u will only find out when you start the process.. so anybody can go and submit your renewal fee and have the form typed.. then based on that you will get an sms which would tell you whether you need to come for the biometrics or not. if i remember correctly, the sms gives u the appointment date and the location where u need to attend. so if u get this sms, it means u have to go for biometrics.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

saya123 said:


> u will only find out when you start the process.. so anybody can go and submit your renewal fee and have the form typed.. then based on that you will get an sms which would tell you whether you need to come for the biometrics or not. if i remember correctly, the sms gives u the appointment date and the location where u need to attend. so if u get this sms, it means u have to go for biometrics.


Thanks again...


----------

